# The Usual A pillar leak



## Ged546 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi all, I know this has probably been covered previously but I haven’t yet found a fix so hoping someone here can help. I have a leak on the (UK) passenger side A pillar. I've done what most suggest; lubricated the seals and checked the hose/nipple connection inside the A pillar but still getting leaks.
Garages around me are more than a little reluctant to get involved so I’m getting more than a little frustrated and the Missus is fed up of getting wet knees.


----------



## xmenlegacy (Feb 27, 2018)

it will probably always leak. we currently have 2 2009 eos's.. one of which has been garage kept since we bought it new, and the other was not. the garage kept one has never had the seals serviced and has never leaked anywhere. knock on wood. the other has had seals replaced several times, lubricated regularly, and still leaks in A pillars on both sides. not always, but prolly 50/50. so I really have no answer. as much as I love my eos I have kind of just accepted that this will always be a problem. yeah its a little annoying, but its better than getting water in your boot or elsewhere..


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

I fixed mine. Took a coup[le of tries, but eventually I was able to seal them back up. The problem is that the plastic connecting tube becomes misshapen over time. It forms an oval instead of the round shape that it was made as. I removed the cover at the corner and applied some 3M automotive silicone. Made sure it flowed around the openings.
Now it has not leaked no matter how strong the rain or car wash! :laugh:


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

MMMH2O said:


> I fixed mine. Took a coup[le of tries, but eventually I was able to seal them back up. The problem is that the plastic connecting tube becomes misshapen over time. It forms an oval instead of the round shape that it was made as. I removed the cover at the corner and applied some 3M automotive silicone. Made sure it flowed around the openings.
> Now it has not leaked no matter how strong the rain or car wash! :laugh:


Hi Would you be able to share some pictures of this? Thanks!!


----------

